# Wie sind Gentoo 1.4 LiveCDs installierbar?

## Melchior

Hallo

Ich bin neu hier und wollte fragen ob sich die LiveCDs richtig auf die Festplatte installieren lassen. Den bevor ich die beiden CDs sauge würde ich das gerne wissen. Ich benutzte auf Festplatte 1 immer noch Windows XP und würde gerne einen Bootmanager (z.B. Lilo) einsetzen.

Bis jetzt habe ich Erfahrungen nur mit SuSE 7.1, 8.1 und 8.2 gesammelt. Jetzt würde gern mal die Gentoo probieren, da sie in einigen Foren als "cool" beworben wurde  :Smile: 

Habe ich bei Gentoo auch die ganzen X-Systeme dabei ->KDE;Gnome usw. Ist die Installation sehr schwer?

System 

Athlon XP 1466@2200Mhz

512MB RAM@200 Mhz

Epox Nforce2

ATI Radeon 9100

MfG Melchior

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

seh dir die Doku auf gentoo.de an und entscheide dann, ob das was für dich ist. Wenn du lesen kannst ist die Installation recht einfach, wenn du aber nichtmal die Installationsanleitung findest, bleibst du besser bei deinem "coolen" SuSE. Meine Ehrliche Meinung.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ian!

Hallo Melchior,

zu sagen, ob eine Installation "schwer" ist, kommt immer ganz auf die Erfahrungen und Kenntnisse eines jeden an. Soetwas kann man ja schlecht verallgemeinern.

Als Tip möchte ich Dir anraten zunächst die Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installationsanweisungen zu lesen. Wenn Du diese (zumindest halbwegs) verstanden hast, bereit bist etwas Zeit zu investieren und was lernen möchtest, dann lade Dir das erste Image runter und folge der Installationsanleitung.

Ansonsten fangen wir dich hier schon auf. Aber bitte erst die Anleitung genau lesen, danach die Suchfunktion benutzen und dann einen Thread eröffnen.

Ansonsten: Willkommen in der Community!

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## dodger101

So, mein allererster Post in einem Forum, mal sehn wie das so ist.

das kommt drauf an, was du unter 'richtig installieren' verstehst. es ist nicht damit getan, die cd einzulegen, ein paar fragen zu beantworten und dann macht ein installer den rest.

ein bißchen handarbeit ist schon angesagt. mit der sehr guten installationsanleitung ist das allerdings schon zu schaffen.

 der lohn der mühe ist ein system, bei dem alles auf dein system optimiert wurde (ob es dadurch wirklich schneller ist, weiß ich nicht, aber es auf alle fälle sehr cool   :Very Happy:  )

mir gefällt vor allem das portage system, weil ich einen ziemlich genauen überblick über die installierte software habe.

und es ist vor allem auch cool, wenn in einem fenster der compiler läuft.  

man lernt auch ne ganze menge, weil man durch das etwas mehr an handarbeit  linux besser kennen lernt. 

und die foren sind echt klasse hier. ich hatte noch keine frage, auf die ich hier keine antwort gefunden hätte.

also, gentoo ist auf alle fälle cool, aber es ist vor allem auch eine verdammt gute distribution. das mehr an installationsaufwand lohnt sich.

my two cents

----------

## Melchior

@dertobi123

Hi, hab nicht behauptet das SuSE cool ist    :Wink: 

Ansonsten danke für die Antworten, ich wollte halt nur eine kurze Antwort, ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

Die Installationsanleitung habe ich gefunden.

MfG

----------

## ian!

 *Melchior wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hi, hab nicht behauptet das SuSE cool ist   
> 
> 

 

Ich denke damit wollte jemand eher sein Entsetzen darüber ausdrücken, daß Gentoo nun "cool" ist. Gentoo will nicht als "Modeartikel" verstanden werden - sagt jedenfalls Larry the cow.

 *Melchior wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Installationsanleitung habe ich gefunden.
> 
> 

 

War ja auch nicht so schwer, oder?  :Wink:  Hatte diese ja extra in meinem Posting verlinkt. 

read u,

ian!

----------

## Melchior

@ian!

Hallo

Ich suchte halt eine neue Distribution und mit Gentoo sind viele zufrieden.

Siehe:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?s=1d0ba4e823ecbf7178a80453af960b95&threadid=95857&perpage=15&highlight=gentoo&pagenumber=1

MfG Melchior

----------

## kollega

bin auch mit suse eingestiegen und dann auf gentoo umgestiegen.

und mit dem umstieg hab ich erst wirklich den peil bekommen, was da passiert...

suse und yast ist eh so n ding...

in diesem sinne glückwunsch zu deiner entscheidung

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo Melchior,

Kein Wunder, dass viele mit Gentoo zufrieden sind  :Wink: 

Es ging uns darum, dass _du_ verstehst, dass Gentoo im Vergleich zu SuSE eine _sehr_ viel intensivere Beschäftigung (Doku lesen, es geht nicht alles out of the box, etc.) mit dem System an sich verlangt. Wenn du das berücksichtigst, dann wirst du viel Freude an deinem Gentoo haben.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## tacki

hmm, hab mir den thread auf linuxforen.de gerade durchgelesen... ich weiss nicht, ich find das etwas peinlich wenn da einer schreit 'GENTOO RULES!!!111" usw. ist das nicht ein klein wenig kiddie-like? 

natürlich rult gentoo, aber ich find das cooler wenn man schweigt und weiss dass das eigene system besser ist   :Cool: 

ne im ernst, warum streiten? wir gehören alle zu einer großen opensource-familie =) *bllümchen verteil*

----------

## dertobi123

Ich hab den Thread nur kurz "angeblättert", den gibt's da im Schnitt ein bis zweimal im Monat ... und es wird von mal zu mal besser  :Wink: 

Ich denke nur, dass es ein falscher Schritt ist eine Distri anzutesten, nur weil sie "cool" ist. Dazu gab es auf gentoo.de ja auch mal ein schönes Editoral (find's grad nicht, ist das weg?, _das_ wäre schade!), wo die _Grundvoraussetzungen_ dargelegt wurden, um mit Gentoo einigermaßen klarzukommen. Und wenn dann hier einer ankommt, eine "cool" Distri testen will, aber _keinerlei_ Informationen gesammelt hat, sich nachweislich nicht mal gentoo.org/gentoo.de etwas genauer angesehen hat, dann muss er mit kaltem Wind und nicht Blümchen rechnen.

So, Kiddies aufgeklärt, Klappstuhl wieder eingebuddelt, 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Melchior

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab mir jetzt die Installtionsanleitung durchgelesen und die erste Athlon XP CD gesaugt  (mit ISDN  :Smile: ) Bin halt etwas verrückt, aber egal. Bei der zweiten CD bin ich gerade.

Wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, weiss ich nach dem booten nicht genau was ich machen soll. Ich sehe den root-prompt. In der Installtionsanleitung steht das ich jetzt eine Partition,Datensysteme und stage1 oder stage2 entpacken soll. Gut will ich machen, aber wie genau  :Smile: . Ich bin alt noch SuSE gewohnt wo der Installtionsbildschirm kam und man alles einstellte. 

Dadurch habe ich wohl nie den richtigen Einblick in Linux bekommen, aber ich will das eigentlich ändern.

Zur Zeit habe ich noch eine Linux-Partition mit SuSE, die allerdings nicht mehr bootbar ist. Auf diese würde ich gerne Gentoo packen.

Viele Dank

----------

## thundersteele

Druck dir die Installationsanleitung aus, les sie dir genau durch und folge ihr Schritt für Schritt. 

Wenn du deine Festplatte schon so partitioniert hast wie du willst (du willst ja die ehemalige SUSE Partition verwenden), dann brauchst du natürlich nicht neu zu partitionieren. Am besten du erzeugst trotzdem ein neues Dateisystem auf der Partition (Punkt 6.14 bei mir in der Doku), damit hast du diese gleich formatiert. 

Bessere Hilfe als in der Doku kann man eigentlich nicht bekommen, höchstens einzelne Schritte abändern, wie bei dir z.B. das Partitionieren. 

Noch was: 

Wenn du eh nur ISDN hast, wieso lädst du dann die LiveCD wenn du eh von Stage 1 oder 2 anfangen willst? Da sind (neben den Stage Dateien glaub ich) hauptsächlich vorkompilierte Programme drauf, wenn du diese Installieren willst (wäre für dich fast zu empfehlen, dann hast du erstmal ein funktionierendes System, mit ISDN dauert das sonst alles noch länger) dann reicht es auch wenn du von Stage 3 anfängst.

 Wenn du alles selber kompilieren willst, also von Stage 1 und alle Programme, dann brauchst du zumindest die zweite CD nicht

Naja, viel Glück noch

----------

## ian!

 *Melchior wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt die Installtionsanleitung durchgelesen und die erste Athlon XP CD gesaugt  (mit ISDN ) Bin halt etwas verrückt, aber egal. Bei der zweiten CD bin ich gerade.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Ähm. Was erwartest Du jetzt? Es steht doch alles in der Anleitung drin. Wenn Du Fragen hast, dann spezifiziere Sie bitte. Aber zunächst solltest Du es erstmal selbst probieren. Nur so lernt man.

Wenn Du dann spezifische Fragen hast - und das sollte nicht schon beim partionieren der Platte anfangen - dann suche im Forum. Wenn Du da nicht fündig wirst, dann poste.

Aber bitte erwarte nicht, dass wir dich hier Schritt für Schritt an die Hand nehmen. Die Anleitungen sind schon sehr gut gemacht. Wenn man diesen folgt, dann ist das schon die halbe Miete.

Ansonsten... wie ich schon gesagt habe:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Als Tip möchte ich Dir anraten zunächst die Gentoo Linux 1.4 Installationsanweisungen zu lesen. Wenn Du diese (zumindest halbwegs) verstanden hast, bereit bist etwas Zeit zu investieren und was lernen möchtest, dann lade Dir das erste Image runter und folge der Installationsanleitung. 
> 
> 

 

(Hey, ich zitiere mich schon selbst!  :Wink: )

Wenn dir die Anleitung noch zu schwer erscheint, was ja nicht schlimm ist, dann rate ich dir, erst einmal bei einer Distri wie SuSE und Co. zu bleiben und dich erstmal mit dem System vertraut zu machen. (bash, Kernel, Konfigurationsdateien etc.).

Wenn Du dann dort fest im Sattel bist, dann kannst Du dich nochmal an Gentoo trauen.

Nur mal so laut gedacht...

ian!

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

Zusätzlich zu der Partition, wo jetzt noch SuSE drauf ist gibt's auch noch ne swap Partition?

Die beiden könnte man nutzen ohne groß rumpartitionieren zu müssen. Die weitere Vorgehensweise dürfte aus der Anleitung hervorgehen. Partitionen formatieren und mounten. 

Nächste entscheidende Frage ist: Willst du eine stage1 Installation machen, oder eine stage2/3 oder vorkompilierte Pakete nutzen?

 *Melchior wrote:*   

> Dadurch habe ich wohl nie den richtigen Einblick in Linux bekommen, aber ich will das eigentlich ändern.

 

Wieso hast du das nicht direkt gesagt?  :Wink:  So gefällt mir das doch direkt _viel_ besser!

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Melchior

Ok danke für die Info

Ich versuche mich dann mal an der Installation. Die Beschreibung habe ich mir schon vorher ausgedruckt, sie ist ja wirklich sehr ausführlich mit ca. 45 Seiten. Wahrscheinlich muss ich bei dieser aber erst richtig durchsteigen.

Mal sehen wie es läuft.

MfG Melchior

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Wieso hast du das nicht direkt gesagt?  So gefällt mir das doch direkt _viel_ besser!
> 
> Gruß Tobias

 

Was ist denn mit Dir los, Tobias?  :Laughing: 

Als ich gesehen hatte, dass Du darauf gepostet hattest, hatte ich schon mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet.

Ich denke, dass er sich erstmal generell näher mit dem System beschäftigen sollte, bevor er mit Gentoo anfängt.

Sonst hebt man sich schnell einen Bruch.

Meine Meinung.

ian!

----------

## TG

@melchior: Nur keine Angst. Die Doku ist wirklich sehr gut und lässt kaum Fragen offen. Selbst ich, der nur sehr wenig Erfahrung mit Linux hat, hat es geschafft das Teil zu installieren und das soll schon was heissen. Aber das gute ist, sogar während der Installation lernt man dazu durch Konfiguration des Systems (Scripte, usw.)!!!

----------

## dertobi123

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Was ist denn mit Dir los, Tobias? 

 

Ich weisses auch nicht ...

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Als ich gesehen hatte, dass Du darauf gepostet hattest, hatte ich schon mit dem Schlimmsten gerechnet.

 

Na danke  :Wink: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ich denke, dass er sich erstmal generell näher mit dem System beschäftigen sollte, bevor er mit Gentoo anfängt.

 

Ja und nein. Wenn er zwei Monate mit verschiedenen Distris (am besten _nicht_ SuSE) rumgespielt hätte, wäre die Sache sicherlich deutlich einfacher. Für ihn _und_ für uns. Er hat aber für sich die Entscheidung getroffen, etwas zu lernen. Das ist IMHO die größte Hürde, wenn er seinen inneren Schweinehund überwindet, dann wird er auch mit Gentoo glücklich.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## siliconburner

nur noch kurz zu cooler distri und doku.

ich wollte mir mal rocklinux installen, da es auch sehr interessant klang, dann bin ich aber nicht hinter die doku gekommen, *nix kapier hirn tot* somit bleib ich bei dingen die ich verstehe. (kleiner süsser pinguin gentoo)

@melchior

kleinet tip: oft passierts aus übereifer, dass die /etc/fstab so abgetippt wird wie sie da steht. du musst bei den filesystemen und /dev/hdX aufpassen. schnell passierts statt /dev/hdb /dev/hda anzugeben (schei** wirds bei mkreiserfs /dev/hda, wenn man die 2.platte installen will, aber zum lernen ists nie zu spät  :Sad:  )

----------

## Melchior

Hallo

Ich habe jetzt Gentoo installiert, was soweit ganz gut geklappt hat. Leider muss ich wohl einen Fehler in der fstab gemacht haben. Beim hochfahren kommt Kernel-Panic. Leider habe ich vergessen mir eine Bootdiskette zu machen.

Kann ich mit der Installations-CD auf meine System zugreifen(geht ja sicherlich). Ich müsste nur in der fstab etwas ändern.

Vielen Dank

PS: die Installtionsanleitung ist echt gut, ich hab mir damals die falsche angesehen und war dadurch verwirrt

----------

## dertobi123

Von der LiveCD booten, Partition mounten, fstab editieren, neu booten. Ein Kernel-Panic kann im übrigen auch noch tausend andere Gründe haben  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Melchior

Hi

Platte mounten dachte ich mir auch schon  :Smile: 

Muss ich dazu ein Verzeichniss anlegen auf das ich mounten will?

Also einfach mount -t proc proc /meinverzeichniss

Ich bin mir ganz sicher das es an fstab lag, den ich hab da was mit usb reingetan. Das hatte ich noch von meiner alten SuSE-Config.

Hat wohl net geklappt

THX

----------

## ian!

 *Melchior wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Platte mounten dachte ich mir auch schon 
> 
> Muss ich dazu ein Verzeichniss anlegen auf das ich mounten will?
> ...

 

Im Normalfall:

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/fstab

[...]

umount /dev/hda3

reboot

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Melchior

Aha super

Vielen Dank  :Razz: 

----------

## Melchior

Hallo

Mist , ich hab immer noch Kernel-panic. Ich hab Gentoo jetzt schon 3x installiert mit dem genkernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r5. Hierbei hab ich alles so gemacht wie in der Anleitung, also das Skript genkernel ausführen lassen usw.

Nach dem erstellen der lilo.conf und ausführen von lilo, lasse ich den Rechner rebooten. Allerdings hängt er sich dabei mit kernel-panic auf.  Genau nach der weissen autodectec Meldungen (nach USB-Storage).

Wahrscheinlich kann er proc nicht mounten.

Ich benutze ReiserFS und habe in der fstab deshalb auch notail eingetragen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Wenn ich auf das System mit einer gebooteten CD zugreife, wie kann ich dann lilo ausführen. Es ist ja nicht da, nur nano zum editieren.

Vielen Dank

----------

